# ADV.1 Wheels for the win!



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello, chaps!

I have finally installed the new wheels and tires on my car that I have been waiting for quite some time now. So, decided to share it with you guys. I'll upload some of the pics I made really soon but now for a starter just a little teaser...


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Wow! Lovely wheels mate


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

R35 Boxer said:


> Wow! Lovely wheels mate


Thanks mate!! On a side note, what happened with you car? Did you collect it already? Is everything ok with the wheels and the bumper?


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

BKaradakov said:


> Thanks mate!! On a side note, what happened with you car? Did you collect it already? Is everything ok with the wheels and the bumper?


Yes mate I collected it on Saturday but its gone back for an oil change. Bumper and wheels have been fitted, have a look at some of the pictures on my project thread.


----------



## ViperGtr (Mar 9, 2012)

The offsets look perfect, what size wheels and offsets did you go for?


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

R35 Boxer said:


> Yes mate I collected it on Saturday but its gone back for an oil change. Bumper and wheels have been fitted, have a look at some of the pictures on my project thread.


WOW!! It does look much better with the DBA front!!! I am glad, I have been a part of your project in some kind


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

ViperGtr said:


> The offsets look perfect, what size wheels and offsets did you go for?


Thanks!

Front wheels - 21x10.5 with 285/30/21 Pirelli P-Zero Nero tires
Rear wheels - 21x12.5 with 355/25/21 Pirelli P-Zero Nero tires

Ooh, and the wheels are ADV05.1 SL's


----------



## ViperGtr (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice combination! have you felt any change in the steering with the 10.5's I was thinking of sticking with 9.5's but if it make's no difference I might do the same. I had the same idea as you for the rear would love to see a photo from the back to how the 12.5's look. Do you know the offsets? as the wheels and tyres look perfectly in line with the arches, best I've seen. I will look forward to a side photo.
btw is that your garage it looks better than most showrooms!


----------



## ViperGtr (Mar 9, 2012)

one last thing were you able to use the standard TPMS's?


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

ViperGtr said:


> Nice combination! have you felt any change in the steering with the 10.5's I was thinking of sticking with 9.5's but if it make's no difference I might do the same. I had the same idea as you for the rear would love to see a photo from the back to how the 12.5's look. Do you know the offsets? as the wheels and tyres look perfectly in line with the arches, best I've seen. I will look forward to a side photo.
> btw is that your garage it looks better than most showrooms!





ViperGtr said:


> one last thing were you able to use the standard TPMS's?


Thanks once again!! I do like my garage a lot as well!! Unfortunately, I don't know the offsets but ADV.1 makes them specially for the car they are intended to go on. Furthermore, those are the SL's so they have been precisely engineered for the GT-R. The rear wheels are not perfectly in line though. But it doesn't look that bad to my eye and I can be very picky sometimes...











About the TMPS sensors, I bought the wheels with tires and sensors and balancing from WheelsBoutique in US so, they are not the standard ones. However, it does give me an error which I think, is because of the fact that they haven't been reprogrammed yet. 

P.S.: are 24 photos a bit more than I need to post or they should be fine? :chuckle:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Absolute sweeeeeeeet choice mate!! 

Get all those pic's up opcorn:


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

saucyboy said:


> Absolute sweeeeeeeet choice mate!!
> 
> Get all those pic's up opcorn:


Thank you very much!!! Well, in this case... they are coming right away. Now uploading 

One last thing... 1600x1067 or 1024x683? :chuckle:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

That offset looks spot on mate :thumbsup:

Stop teasing us and get some more pics up


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

BKaradakov said:


> About the TMPS sensors, I bought the wheels with tires and sensors and balancing from WheelsBoutique in US so, they are not the standard ones. However, it does give me an error which I think, is because of the fact that they haven't been reprogrammed yet.


US TPMS sensors use a different frequency to the EDM cars (unless yours was a US import?)

ps your motor is looking lovely now Borislav.


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

SamboGrove said:


> That offset looks spot on mate :thumbsup:
> 
> Stop teasing us and get some more pics up


Thanks!!! Hahah I am uploading them to flickr now and they're almost at 60%


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> US TPMS sensors use a different frequency to the EDM cars (unless yours was a US import?)
> 
> ps your motor is looking lovely now Borislav.


Now this thing I don't like... what do you mean with that?  Would I have to dismount the tires and change the sensors?  Please tell me no!! 

And thanks!!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Sorry buddy but if you got US sensors, they wont work on an EU sourced car.

You can swap over the sensors but yes, that would mean dismounting the tyres.

Sorry for shitting on your buzz...


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> Sorry buddy but if you got US sensors, they wont work on an EU sourced car.
> 
> You can swap over the sensors but yes, that would mean dismounting the tyres.
> 
> Sorry for shitting on your buzz...


Thanks for clearing that up, Andy! I have now contacted WB to tell me what exact sensors they have put on the wheels. But I guess, that wouldn't make much difference...


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

USA & Japan use 315MHz, Europe uses 433 MHz on the TPMS.

So if you have to have them removed you could re-coup some costs by selling them to people with Japanese Imports. 

Wheels look lovely!


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

Awesome looking wheels dude, and you also have an interior to die for. Near enough the perfect GTR I would say


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Sweeeeeeet... liking the phat rear rubber. Reminds me of the 458 I saw thing weekend.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

I meant to say mate, I love the colour of your calipers :smokin:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

They look absolutely gorgeous mate. Looks great with the red calipers as well :thumbsup:


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

EAndy said:


> USA & Japan use 315MHz, Europe uses 433 MHz on the TPMS.
> 
> So if you have to have them removed you could re-coup some costs by selling them to people with Japanese Imports.
> 
> Wheels look lovely!


Thank you for the info and suggestions! Andy told me the same thing as well. I guess, I have no other choice other than dismount them and change the sensors as the lights on the dash irritate me a lot. Oooh, and thanks for the kind words! 



RizzyGTR said:


> Awesome looking wheels dude, and you also have an interior to die for. Near enough the perfect GTR I would say


Thank you very much, mate!! Once the warranty expires, it will become even better 



sw20GTS said:


> Sweeeeeeet... liking the phat rear rubber. Reminds me of the 458 I saw thing weekend.


Thanks!! I know right!! I love it, too... especially when you look at it directly from behind... it's awesoooooomeee! 



saucyboy said:


> I meant to say mate, I love the colour of your calipers :smokin:





SamboGrove said:


> They look absolutely gorgeous mate. Looks great with the red calipers as well :thumbsup:


Thank you both guys!!! The fact that the calipers turned out so great was the reason I purchased the wheels. Especially, ones like 05.1 SL's as they show the calipers more than any other wheel I could manage to find (which looked good to my eye).


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

If you squint it looks like a porsche from the front!!!


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

just beautiful mate !!!!!!the ml63 not too bad either


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

buzzysingh said:


> If you squint it looks like a porsche from the front!!!


Hahah.. I tried it but didn't succeed 



shindy said:


> just beautiful mate !!!!!!the ml63 not too bad either


Thanks a lot!!! About the AMG... you are daaamn right about it


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

Ok... I haven't been around since a lot of time so now... It's time for some new pictures (which I have lying around my laptop for weeks now) but I am currently deciding on which exactly I should upload and the exact size of them. Any recommendations chaps? Also, I am writing this comment so that I can post them to a new page and not this one so that it won't get too heavy.


----------



## ASH-R35 (Jun 7, 2013)

Is the car lowered or is it standard ride height?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Nice shiny car..... Show us the wheels dude!!


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

BKaradakov said:


> Ok... I haven't been around since a lot of time so now... It's time for some new pictures (which I have lying around my laptop for weeks now) but I am currently deciding on which exactly I should upload and the exact size of them. Any recommendations chaps? Also, I am writing this comment so that I can post them to a new page and not this one so that it won't get too heavy.


1024x768 res is fine.. and any artistic shots..


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

ASH-R35 said:


> Is the car lowered or is it standard ride height?


The ride height is absolutely stock.



Takamo said:


> Nice shiny car..... Show us the wheels dude!!


Thanks! They're coming right away 



Tin said:


> 1024x768 res is fine.. and any artistic shots..


This is what I was thinking in the first place but then I thought about the guys with Retina displays so I decided on 1350x900... Hopefully, it won't be too big. Oooh, and these are the most artistic ones I could find, so I hope they are not artistic only to me 


So, after realising that I had the wrong TPMS sensors in my tires, I had to swap them out. This, of course meant a new balance had to be done, which gave me the opportunity to paint the weights matte black so that they don't stand out as much as before. I think it turned out nice.












































































And some pictures of the Rexpeed CF hood dampers, which I installed by myself (although Derek politely told me they might not fit the EU GT-Rs)…

























































And my favourite part, which I am sporting for a month now and I absolutely love it.. the Nordring CF front finisher. Man, you've got to love the Japanese craftsmanship! It is true that the good things happen slowly, although a month and a half isn't that slow for the production of a piece of art this one is.


----------



## AdamOGTR (Oct 23, 2011)

That is one amazing car. Nice work buddy:bowdown1:


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

I know I am reviving an old thread but didn't really want to make a new one for just 2 photos as I haven't yet had enough time to play with the settings and figure out how should I shoot the headlights. 

I will try to make a new thread once I have a nice set of new pictures but for now these two should do the trick 

What do you chaps think?


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Great looking shots. Love the way you've graffiti'd the rear shot.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Stunning car mate.


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Very nice car Borislav. 

On a slight sidenote, I am thinking of placing an order on an ML63 AMG. How are you finding it? I know it is a very different car to the GT-R but I have thought quite hard about a more practical alternative (but still interesting to drive) for longer trips. I narrowed it down to a C7 RS6, Cayenne turbo and the ML63 AMG and I have to say I am really drawn to the latter.


----------



## The Cat (Apr 30, 2014)

*wheels*

Great looking wheels. A joy to clean as well I suspect. I bet you could even replace the brake pads with the wheels in place. Lol. Like the AMG ML 63 as well.


----------



## K2HKS (May 10, 2014)

Looks stunning.


----------

